# Edition 38 Pics



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

wow, so real nice metal there :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Some incredible pics mate, was a bit annoyed I opted for Trax rather then Sat and Sun of Ed 38, as Trax wasn't the best of shows this year. 

LOVE the shot of the Red Mk2 Golf, with the Audi engine, could you email me the full res so I can use it as a desktop? 

Gaz


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Seriously cooooool photography.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really good pics :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

UWW or fish?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Some excellent photography skills and some great cars too


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> UWW or fish?


Siggy 10-20.

Thanks guys - had fun taking them, cool cars there today.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

There are some awesome cars there and some even better photos, but some of those cars, ie the wrapped A4, are aweful!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great shots


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> There are some awesome cars there and some even better photos, but some of those cars, ie the wrapped A4, are aweful!


It was kinda better in the flesh - Ze Craaazy germans for ya I suppose !!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If Vivian Westwood orchestrated a car walk these would be the stars, beautifully captured:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Some amazing pics there mate thanks for sharing them:thumb:


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW !! thanks for posting them up dubnut :thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

great pic's !


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pics mate :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazing photos, you've really got the nack for it! :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Cracking Set of Pictures, as Always....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome pictures!
They sum up exactly why the VW scene is so good: people are not afraid to do something different. Makes a change from walking round a show seeing all the same mods on every other car


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic pics - thats so much for sharing - god I miss my old Mk2


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great shots there


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice shots! :thumb:

There were indeed some crazy machines there, great weekend, was good to catch up with a few people. 

Alex


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great stuff


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Great shots! :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow... These are the best show piccys I've seen for a loooooong time! Thanks for posting them up.

Makes me miss my old mk3 VR6 Highline though.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Some incredible pics mate, was a bit annoyed I opted for Trax rather then Sat and Sun of Ed 38, as Trax wasn't the best of shows this year.
> 
> LOVE the shot of the Red Mk2 Golf, with the Audi engine, could you email me the full res so I can use it as a desktop?
> 
> Gaz


I'll be honest - That car rocked big time.....:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice pics

Loving the rat bus sitting on the floor and the green lupos light brows look like very good work


----------



## D1HKS (May 11, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> There are some awesome cars there and some even better photos, but some of those cars, ie the wrapped A4, are aweful!





dubnut71 said:


> It was kinda better in the flesh - Ze Craaazy germans for ya I suppose !!!


The Audi belongs to a good friend of mine, and its not wrapped, each word was applied as a decal, usually in rows of six high by seven across. The car was done in camo vinyl last year, this time we pushed the boat out! Its supposed to look like a VW Harlequin from afar, then when you get closer you realise its actually words, then that the words are in german, with each panel saying what it is in german ie the bonnet says the german for bonnet etc.

It took 6 weeks to make the stickers, and a full week of applying them! :wall:

We worked out that if you lined them all out in a line it would run for 870m! :doublesho

Oh and we're not german, were from Northern Ireland lol:wave: The car seemed to go down quite well with the people we spoke to, although there will always be haters! But hey, if nobody thought outside the box, we'd all be driving standard cars!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I loved it buddy. Very original


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning pictures and some awesome looking cars.

What was the deal with the old Jetta (i think it is)? The one with the engine sitting really high up in the bay ?

It almost looks as though the body has been dropped over the chassis etc


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

D1HKS said:


> The Audi belongs to a good friend of mine, and its not wrapped, each word was applied as a decal, usually in rows of six high by seven across. The car was done in camo vinyl last year, this time we pushed the boat out! Its supposed to look like a VW Harlequin from afar, then when you get closer you realise its actually words, then that the words are in german, with each panel saying what it is in german ie the bonnet says the german for bonnet etc.
> 
> It took 6 weeks to make the stickers, and a full week of applying them! :wall:
> 
> ...


Aaah my bad, I didn't twig it was the Norn Irn crew that ran it, I took the pics of it because it was just that, different, really caught my eye and made a big impact so I appreciate your effort peeling all those cut vinyl's off the release paper!! Good work. The Norn Irn crew have always had a strong showing in the dub scene, Orla's lupo was such a sweet ride its incredible!!!



n_d_fox said:


> Stunning pictures and some awesome looking cars.
> 
> What was the deal with the old Jetta (i think it is)? The one with the engine sitting really high up in the bay ?
> 
> It almost looks as though the body has been dropped over the chassis etc


Yup - engine was a good 20" higher than the bonnet line, it was Rayvern Hydraulics demo car and sat in the weeds !!! They are the guys to go to if you want air-ride and their demo car proved that!!:thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Dubnut71, thanks for posting those shots up mate...any chance of the high res versions of the lowered vans? (and the 'sort' in the Orange top stood behind the vile green Lupo too:thumb. Can pm you my email addy if required.

Lovin that 'Nuts' bonnet too. Just off to check with swmbo that its ok to do our Insignia's bonnet along the same lines...might be gone a while :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Griffy said:


> Hey Dubnut71, thanks for posting those shots up mate...any chance of the high res versions of the lowered vans? (and the 'sort' in the Orange top stood behind the vile green Lupo too:thumb. Can pm you my email addy if required.
> 
> Lovin that 'Nuts' bonnet too. Just off to check with swmbo that its ok to do our Insignia's bonnet along the same lines...might be gone a while :lol:


No bother - PM me


----------

